
Schedule an Uber Ride for Later (Android) - kmalikakande
http://www.trykommen.com
======
thecupisblue
This would be amazing if it was done by Uber themselves, enabling you to avoid
surge prices or at least long waits. This way, I don't see it as something I'd
use.

~~~
kmalikakande
@thecupisblue - without getting into details - what if we could allow you
avoid surge pricing- through the use of smart algorithms?

